# CCWelch's 2011 Rabbit Collection



## CCWelch (Apr 5, 2011)

Not much to say, I do have a life outside of being my bunnies slave, but I would much rather devote myself to my animals.....








Babies of Pinky and Madame X(mostly white one is NZ 
Cali cross,the speckled one is NZ Checkered Giant cross)




This is Celest( Flemish Giant doe)




Sweetie (Lion Head doe) Currently has 3 babies




Pinky and Madame X(New Zealand White does) both currently have 7 babies each




Alex (Mini Lop buck)




Nosy (Checkered Giant Buck)




Honey Bunny(Californian Buck)




These are 1 day old offspring of the Lion Head.


----------



## BaileysMom (Apr 5, 2011)

OMG the first bunny is absolutely adorable, if I didn't know better I would swear those ears were the fake headband rabbit ears that you can buy. Absolutley adorable, LOVE the ears.


----------



## CCWelch (Apr 5, 2011)

Must be talking about Celest. Yes, those ears are huge but she will grow into them. She is only about 4 months. I bought her because her birthday is the same as mine.arty:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 7, 2011)

Beautiful bunny's!


----------



## CCWelch (Apr 26, 2011)

Well, I no longer have Alex, I traded him for a Siamese Satin buck. The breeder had a Mini Lop doe and wanted a buck.
The crossbreed count is going down, I have sold 6 of the 14 so far.
The lion head babies are getting bigger.




And here is my newest addition...I would like you all to meet Sahara. She is a 5 week old Siamese Satin.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 30, 2011)

Your bunny's are beautiful.


----------



## mistyjr (May 1, 2011)

Nice and cute bunnies.!


----------



## CCWelch (May 16, 2011)

Well, things have changed a little around the rabbitry. As of Saturday afternoon I no longer have Lionheads, I sold them all at auction along with all of my crossbreds.

I do have 2 crossbred litters coming up...both due on the 18th of this month.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 16, 2011)

:inlove: All great looking bunnies.


----------



## CCWelch (May 17, 2011)

I may be adding a Fawn French Lop later this week!


----------



## CCWelch (May 18, 2011)

Well, we all know how rabbit math works. @ does +1 Buck = 23, yes both of my NZ white does blessed the rabbitry with 10 babies each.
Plus I went today and got my Fawn French Lop, her name is Clue and there is story behind that.


----------



## CCWelch (May 18, 2011)

Just realized tomorrow when I am out getting pics I need a new shot of Sahara, she is getting big and so is Celest.


----------



## CCWelch (May 19, 2011)

This is Clue, my newest addition. She is a French Lop doe.





This is Sahara, she is getting a little older and I am hoping her color comes back after she moults. 





Celest is growing into her ears, but I think she is still a little small for a 5 month old Flemish Giant.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 21, 2011)

Congrats on the new additon, she is beautiful.


----------



## CCWelch (Aug 10, 2011)

It has been a sad July around the rabbitry:rip::rainbow::cry1::sad:
First we lost Echo on the 11th, which was the Siamese Satin buck I got in trade for Alex, to G.I. Stasis caused by a combination of the heat and him not drinking enough fluids.
Then we lost Honey Bunny and Celest to the heat on the 19th and on the 21st I went out to find Savannah dead. Savannah was our broken Red New Zealand doe.


----------



## CCWelch (Aug 10, 2011)

We did however add to our rabbit population the last weekend in July. We added a pair and a spare of English Spots (a breeding pair plus their singleton baby which turned out to be a doe)
Plus 3 French Lop does (10 weeks) 1 solid Fawn and 2 Broken Fawn all younger sisters to Clue.
Early in July we added a 7 month old White Satin Doe and a 10 week old New Zealand White buck. 
The end of June we added a Red Satin Doe(5 weeks) and a White Satin buck(also 5 weeks)

We have shown at 1 show and took a 1st out of 5 with our now bridge bunny Savannah. The rest were very young for showing but all got "promising" remarks.

As I get photos I will get them posted, it has been to warm to work on trying to get them to pose.


----------



## CCWelch (Aug 10, 2011)

Trucker, my young NZ buck.





This is Sahara now!!!





This is my gerbil...er Red Satin baby doe 5 weeks. Her name is Kate





This is the other gerbil...er Satin He is also 5 weeks in this picture.His name is Bobby.





This was my up and coming star, Now a bridge bunny:rip:. Savannah was a broken Red New Zealand.


----------



## CCWelch (Aug 10, 2011)

Here is the current list of who and what I have.
1 Checkered Giant (Nosy)
2 New Zealand White Does(Madame X and Pinky)
1 New Zealand White buck (Trucker)
2 Siamese Satin does(Sahara and Dawn)
1 White Satin Doe (Nessie)
1 Red Satin doe(Kate)
1 White Satin buck (Bobby)
4 French Lop Does (Clue, Lego, Dolly and Barbie)
2 English Spot Gray does (Bonnie and Bugsy)
1 English Spot Torte buck (Clyde) 
and
1 Fawn Mini Lop(Butterscotch)
For a current grand total of 17, 3 of which are bred to kindle the end of August and I am looking for a nice French Lop buck to compliment my does and another English Spot pair, preferably Chocolate.


----------



## CCWelch (Sep 9, 2011)

Another update...but still no pictures...sorry need to just start snapping photos.

We added 2 more New Zealand Does last week and 2 weeks ago we added a territorial Mini Lop Buck that brings our head count for this year to 20 head.
I have 7 does that are currently bred and I am still looking for a nice French Lop buck.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 22, 2011)

Pictures?


----------



## CCWelch (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok Ok, I still don't have all of them but I will post what I have!







Nessie, my White Satin Sr. Doe








Sahara, Sr Siamese Satin Doe






Kate, Jr Red Satin Doe






Dawn, Jr Siamese Satin Doe






Bobby, Jr White Satin Buck






Trucker, New Zealand White Jr. Buck






Bugsy, Gray English Spot Jr. Doe






Thumper, Fawn Mini Lop Sr Buck


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 16, 2011)

Great pictures, they are so beautiful.


----------



## CCWelch (Oct 16, 2011)

Added more rabbits....now got to get time and a good day to take pics.
Added 3 English Spot and a Broken Black New Zealand(None showable)


----------



## CCWelch (Aug 29, 2013)

Well, I know I haven't been here in a while... I don't even have most of those breeds anymore. I have Beverens in both blue and white, Giant Chinchillas, English Spots, Californians, and a pair of Champagne d' Argents. Trucker is still here until our Iowa State convention, then he is going on the raffle table with his papers and registration.

Sent from my SGH-T759 using Rabbit Forum mobile app


----------

